# Red Plants only scape? [concept]



## CatFishStryk (Sep 3, 2013)

That would be really awesome. Some say that iron is one of the most important things in keeping plants red, too... I would wonder how well all of those red/orange fish would actually show up in front of the red hues of the scape, however.


----------



## Gema (Jul 10, 2013)

Would love someone to try this and post photos! Although would the red plants distract from the red color of fish? Cardinals would look amazing!


----------



## foster (Sep 23, 2012)

It would look very good I think, as there are so many different hues of red plants.


----------



## 93145 (Jun 24, 2013)

If you follow through with the idea I say grab a blue shrimp so it can pop and be a real alien scape.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

If I were to do it I would have most the plants a dark shade of red. Like glandulosa and less of them a bright orange red. Mixing in some gold nesaea would be cool, but that may mess up your red Star Trek theme. Though the aliens in the movie are yellow! Awhile back I had glandulosa next to nesaea gold and it was one of the best contrasting colors I have ever used. For sure get blue fish. The fish should not have any red. White,blue and yellow fish would be best. Good luck. Hope to see it soon!


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Or even cooler would be any kind of silver scaled fish. Like a school of silver dollar tetras if your tank is big enough.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

DaveFish said:


> Or even cooler would be any kind of silver scaled fish. Like a school of silver dollar tetras if your tank is big enough.


Until the silver dollars make a salad bar out of the OP's tank.


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Ha! I was just thinking the same thing, I might do a 10 gallon, with all different red stems and the only green would be the carpet of hc. I'm gonna start it in a few weeks.


----------



## KeeperNtheClouds (Sep 14, 2013)

I love this idea and may steal it for a future tank.

You could go with an equal mix (male/female) of silvertip tetras. The females are silver with a light shade of copper to them, and the males are a vibrant copper. Their fins are tipped with silver/white...and they are active swimmers with cool personalities.


----------



## Jess123 (Oct 2, 2012)

Green fish would really stand out in an all red tank.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Monster Fish said:


> Until the silver dollars make a salad bar out of the OP's tank.


Well whatever, the point is a silver colored fish. I had silver dollars and they never ate my plants. Still that's not the point.


----------



## KeeperNtheClouds (Sep 14, 2013)

was hoping that the OP had more details to post. I am really liking this idea!


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Imagine a bright green "centerpiece" plant in an all red tank.

Whiskey


----------



## RavenGreenthumb (Feb 17, 2012)

*Red scape*

See if this tickles a desire...

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/articles/journals/crimson-sky-aquascape-james-findley-journal


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have seen a few tanks that were mostly red with a pop of green. IMO, it looks pretty cool. However, it does need that pop of green to be attractive. I really thought about doing an all red tank for awhile but it's too much commitment for a fun idea. There are a few low tech plants that stay red and a few more that don't take effort but to do it right, you need to have a solid high tech tank. For me, that's too much work to do an experiment. However, I would love someone else to try it so I can see haha.


----------

